#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > مشکل: نرم افزار all brandهک پسورد بایوس لبتاب.بصورت rarهست و پسوردش رو ندارم

## samad-ch

*سلام
یه نرم افزار برا هک پسورد بایوس لبتاب از یه سایت خارجی دانلود کردم 
که متاسفانه بصورت رار هست و پسورد رو در قبال مبلغ بسیار زیادی 
بصورت تلفنی میده

این نرم افزار برا هک پسورد بایوس کلیه لبتاب ها هست.سونی اچ پی دل  ایسر سامسونگ توشیبا دل و غیره

نمیدونم چقدر کاربردی هست.ولی ظاهرا به درد میخوره

آیا راهی هست که بشه پسورد فایل rar رو بدست بیاریم؟

لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید*

----------

*abady*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mahmod31

سلام و درود
دوست عزیز زیاد دلخوش نباش که به سادگی بتونی رمز رو باز کنی 
اینم بهترین نرم افزار دانلودش کن اینجا

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*

----------


## AMD

بستگی به رمز و تعداد کاراکترهای پسورد شاید بالای 2  هفته طول بکشه . البته اگر از کاراکترهای متداول استفاده کرده باشند .

----------

*abady*,*mohsen zmr*,*samad-ch*

----------


## arashshr

> سلام و درود
> دوست عزیز زیاد دلخوش نباش که به سادگی بتونی رمز رو باز کنی 
> اینم بهترین نرم افزار دانلودش کن اینجا


سلام لطفا رمز فایل  رو بفرستید ممنون

----------

*abady*

----------


## mahmod31

سلام 
رمز فایل : www.p30download.com

----------

*abady*,*samad-ch*

----------


## mavaramat

فایلی که دانلود کردی رو هم بزار پسوردش رو بزنیم.

----------

*abady*,*samad-ch*

----------


## samad-ch

*سلام

موفق به هک فابل شدم ولی متوجه نشدم رمزش چی بوده
فقط میدونم فایل بدون رمز شده همین
الان دیگه رمز نمیخواد و اکستراکت میشه

داخل نرم افزار یکی از فایلها رو بلد نیستم برا چیه و چجور ازش استفاده میشه
بقیه رو میدونم

یکیش معلوم نیست چجور استفاده میشه فقط میدونم برا هک پسورد بایوس لبتاب هست
*

----------

*abady*,*mavaramat*

----------


## غفور

صمد جان تا جایی که بلدی را به به همراه نرم افزار و آموزش تصویری پییوست کن تا دوستان هم فیض ببرن ،خدا را چه دیدی اوگزینه ای که برات مبهم شده یک نفر پیدا بشه شاید راهنمایی کند؟ :نرم افزار all brandهک پسورد بایوس لبتاب.بصورت rarهست و پسوردش رو ندارم:

----------

*abady*,*mavaramat*,*samad-ch*

----------


## samad-ch

*سلام
 چی بگم والله

خیلی از همکاران از همین راه نون میخورن

تا حالا این نرم افزارهارو کسی تو سایت نزاشته
منم جراءت نمیکنم بزارم.خیلیا شاکی میشن

*

----------

*abady*,*غفور*

----------


## غفور

پس حداقل پستت را نمیذاشتی سنگین تر بودی ،تازه اون چیزی گرفتی شما من خیلی  وقته دارم ازش استفاده می کنم که خود بچه های همین ایران تی کا محبت کردن  دادن،این جا ماها جمع به عنوان همکار تعمیرکار تا از معلومات همدیگه بهره  ببریم نه اینکه سر داناییمون منت بذاریم،تازشم ماهم داریم نون میخوریم ولی  شما میخواهین تک خوری کنین؟

----------

*maryam_sh*,*mavaramat*,*mohsen zmr*,*samad-ch*

----------


## mavaramat

> *سلام
> 
> موفق به هک فابل شدم ولی متوجه نشدم رمزش چی بوده
> فقط میدونم فایل بدون رمز شده همین
> الان دیگه رمز نمیخواد و اکستراکت میشه
> 
> داخل نرم افزار یکی از فایلها رو بلد نیستم برا چیه و چجور ازش استفاده میشه
> بقیه رو میدونم
> 
> ...


سلام.حلالت باشه دوست عزیز.فقط یک نکته : در نظر داشته باشید که فروش چنین برنامه های که به رایگان در اختیار عموم قرار میگیره و ما به فروش میرسونیم کار درستی نیست.اصلا دلیل اینکه ما توی تعمیر اینقدر کند پیش میریم همین مسائل هست.اگر دوست داشتید به اشتراک بزارید اگر هم دوست نداشتید کسی از شما گله نمیکنه برادر :نرم افزار all brandهک پسورد بایوس لبتاب.بصورت rarهست و پسوردش رو ندارم: 
[SIZE=4]الزکات العلم نشره

----------

*AMD*,*mohsen zmr*,*samad-ch*,*غفور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## samad-ch

*سلام
توروخدا منو مورد سرزنش قرار ندید
من به هیچ وجه قصد اخاذی ویا فروش نرم افزار رو ندارم
به هیچ عنوان هم قصد تک خوری ندارم.اصن تک خوری یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟

اجازه بدین این نرمافزار ها  رو تست کنم.شاید به در بخور نباشن

اگه واقعا کارایی داشتن  حتما در اختیار همکاران واقعی قرار میدم*

----------

*mavaramat*

----------


## taram

من الان این پستو دیدم .احتمالاpccmos cleanerرو میگه.ولی جواب نمیده .تست کردم

----------

*samad-ch*

----------


## nekooee

پسورد فایل rar رو ندیدم کسی بتونه حذف کنه. نرم افزارهایی هستند که بانک رمز دارند و یکی یکی تست میکنند با حروف مختلف که این خیلی زمان بر هست و اگر پسورد بیشتر از 5 رقم باشه مدت زمان بسیار طولانی نیاز هست برای کرک پسورد که میشه گفت امکان پذیر نیست.
حالا اینکه شما چجوری پسورد را برداشتید نمیدونم.

----------

*mohsen zmr*,*samad-ch*

----------


## samad-ch

> پسورد فایل rar رو ندیدم کسی بتونه حذف کنه. نرم افزارهایی هستند که بانک رمز دارند و یکی یکی تست میکنند با حروف مختلف که این خیلی زمان بر هست و اگر پسورد بیشتر از 5 رقم باشه مدت زمان بسیار طولانی نیاز هست برای کرک پسورد که میشه گفت امکان پذیر نیست.
> حالا اینکه شما چجوری پسورد را برداشتید نمیدونم.


سلام جناب نکویی گرامی
ولله من نابغه نیستم
این فایل پسورد میخواست
یکی از همشهریام  دو سه تا نرم افزار بهم  داد برا هک پسورد
منم دو تا از نرم افزارها رو با هم اجرا کردم
بعد یه مدت دیدم داخل پوشه مربوطه یه پوشه استرکت شده و بدون پسورد وجود داره
بازش کردم دیدم تعدلدی برنامه هست برا هک پسورد
همین
من ابدا متوجه نشدم چجور پسورد برداشته شد
با سپاس

----------

